
Big Brother is smartwatching you: China's workers monitored by wearable tech - anonymfus
https://www.abacusnews.com/digital-life/big-brother-smartwatching-you-chinas-workers-monitored-wearable-tech/article/3004627
======
thatfrenchguy
In the US, there was a strike last year by teachers in West Virginia where one
of the demand was to shelve a program that would force them to war Fitbit or
pay $500 in premiums more every year: [https://www.thenation.com/article/the-
west-virginia-teachers...](https://www.thenation.com/article/the-west-
virginia-teachers-strike-shows-that-winning-big-requires-creating-a-crisis/)

~~~
chillacy
You can get cheaper car insurance if you plug in a monitoring device in your
car. I thought nobody would ever resort to doing that but then I saw one of my
friends had one.

------
westiseast
This seems to be a non-AI system monitored by humans or simple algorithms -
nevertheless the irony of the promise of AI and hi-tech revolutionizing the
workplace just resulting in more oppression of low-wage workers is glaring.

